
Textmate 2.0 - All the new features  - obilgic
http://textmate2.com/
======
terrellm
Duplicate of the post that was killed at

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2047486>

Oh and as a Textmate user, I do wish it was true :)

------
swombat
They forgot the most important Emacs feature: you get the opportunity to grow
an extra finger. It comes with the .deb package.

------
mr_eel
Funny, until you think… yep, it's a dick move.

